# How would you deal with this chaos army build



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

3xDuel CC Defilers: 450
3xDuel CC Dreadnaughts: 300
2xLash Prince with wings: 310
3x8 khorne beserkers with powerfist in rhinos: 729
3x8 Khorne Raptors with powerfist and 2 meltas per squad:750
Total:2539


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Lootas in the back with meganobz and tankbustas riding in battlewagons. Drop the DPs with lootas and rokkits or the rhinos, then charge in and clean up with powerklaws.

I'd say it's pretty vicious overall tho against non-mechanized armies, but the almost complete lack of ranged weaponry, much less effective anti-tank, would hurt it greatly in a balanced tournament.

Also, FYI, for referring to 2 of something it's 'dual'. A 'duel' is when 2 people fight each other in a ritualized manner.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

three battlecannons wasn't never something I considered to be a lack of ranged firepower. . . especially for orcs:grin:

I'd drop one or two of the cc dreads for oblits though, to balance it out a little.


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

dreads are elites and oblits are heavy


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd laugh hysterically as it tries (and fails) to take down any of my 7 vehicles with only 3 S8 inaccurate shots per turn. I'd probably get 3 kill points (the raptors) then just drive around mocking him til turn 6.

Oh, and that's my 2000pt army. I'm not sure what I'd add in 2.5k... probably nothing, just so I could laugh even harder.

Actually, I'd love to try to play that list with my 1500 pt list and see how it did.


----------



## seabeast (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmm.
i'd whip out the Grey Knights/Sisters of Battle alliance
go all Orbital Strike your ass, take out your Dreads and Defilers with said strike.
Grey Knight terminators would be the main defence against your Slaanesh lord, as well as your berzerkers.
Then mebbe some Dominions to take out the raptors with their assault weapons like storm bolters, flamers and meltas.
And some Penitent Engines to mop of the rest.


----------



## seabeast (Jan 22, 2010)

OR i'd pull out my nurgle army and use my chosen to rip your raptors to shreds, and use my PM's to handle your berzerkers (BLIGHT GRENADES ROCK [no assault bonus]) havocs with their 4 lascannon would take out your walkers one by one. And my bikers would generally piss off your defilers/dreads.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

IF only chaos could drop pod its dreads then they would be a fearsome foe to behold. try taking out the defilers for 2x Vindicators with Landraider support and a squad of khornate termies with chainfists. lol


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I think an IG Gunline would cause some serious problems. You would be able to put enough AT firepower on the table to eliminate the armour very quickly.Then you have the bezerkers charging on foot a ig gunline using first rank second rank. They would be cut to pieces.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Four squads of Sons with Kharn and a Lash Prince, Kharn goes with a Tzeentchian Terminator squad with CFs and combi-plasmas, two Vindicators and three obliterators. And of course, you're coming to me, not the other way around. And the only thing I'm lacking are three TS squads of four. 

Dude, this list has its upsides, definately, but its downsides too. Learn how to play with it and it should perform better.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

BiOHaTe said:


> 3xDuel CC Defilers: 450
> 3xDuel CC Dreadnaughts: 300
> 2xLash Prince with wings: 310
> 3x8 khorne beserkers with powerfist in rhinos: 729
> ...


 
Dante
Lemartes
1x10 man Death Co - Jump Packs
3x10 man Assault squads - 2 plasma pistols, Sgt. - powerfist
1x10 man Veteran Assault squad - 2 meltaguns, 3 power weapons, melta bombs
1x Venerable Dread with Assault cannon
2x Land Raiders
Baal Predator - Heavy Bolter sponsons

Ignore the dreads and defilers. Since they are geared for CC I presume they have no ranged firepower and have to walk around. Lash whip DP's will prolly join the Raptor squads for protection. 

Land Raiders and Baal Pred shoot up the Raptor squads and DP's. Dante and Lemartes join the Death Co and hit the last raptor squad. VAS goes after one Bersker Rhino. Two RAS go after the other 2. That leaves one RAS and Venerable Dread to nail Defilers from behind by DS then shooting. 

Caveat - Do CC defilers lose their Battlecannon?


----------



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

pathwinder14 said:


> Dante
> Lemartes
> 1x10 man Death Co - Jump Packs
> 3x10 man Assault squads - 2 plasma pistols, Sgt. - powerfist
> ...


You're only problem is that Defilers can move 6" and fire their battlecannon because of Fleet And because of ordinance weapon they can't fire any other weapons not even defensive ones so CC defilers are the best kind you can get.

Lash prince pulls your troops into battle with zerkers and dreads. Meaning no chance to sit back and hit them with heavys because you have been moved.

Thousand sons would be good but they will have trouble taking out the rhinos and vehicals before they get too close.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

BiOHaTe said:


> You're only problem is that Defilers can move 6" and fire their battlecannon because of Fleet And because of ordinance weapon they can't fire any other weapons not even defensive ones so CC defilers are the best kind you can get.
> Defilers can move 6" and shoot because they are walkers, not because of fleet.
> 
> Lash prince pulls your troops into battle with zerkers and dreads. Meaning no chance to sit back and hit them with heavys because you have been moved.
> ...


To beat that? 

Rune Priest w/ Chooser of the Slain, JotWW, Living Lightning and Meltabombs
Rune Priest w/ Chooser, Living Lightning 

3x Wolf Guard w/ Powerfists & Combi-meltas
Land Raider w/ Multi-melta

Grey Hunters w/ Meltagun, Power Weapon, Wolf Standard and Mark of the Wulven

Grey Hunters w/ Meltagun, Power Weapon, Wolf Standard, Mark of the Wulven and Rhino

Grey Hunters w/ Meltagun, Power Weapon, Wolf Standard, Mark of the Wulven and Rhino

3x Land Speeder Typhoons
3x Land Speeder Typhoons
3x Land Speeder Typhoons

6x Long fangs w/ 5x Missile Launchers
6x Long fangs w/ 5x Missile Launchers and Razor back w/ Twin Lascannon
Vindicator

Or something to that effect.

2D6 BS5 S7 shots
3 Twin-linked S9 AP2 shots
28 S8 AP3 Shots
7 S8 AP1 Shots
and a S10 AP2 Large Blast template.

Will absolutely slaughter your vehicles, and then all your men. You simply don't have the Anti-Tank to deal with a mech force like this and it has the power to wipe your armour out. 

Also, those 3 Packs aren't pushovers in combat, so should you actually manage to cross the field with any of your Zerkers or Raptors, they may well find themselves charged and outclassed


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

ah ha so CC defilers do not lose their Battle Cannons.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Here is my list

HQ
Kharn 165
DP w/ Wings, Warptime 155

ELITE
Dreadnought w/ Plasma Cannon and Missile Launcher 105
2x Chosens(10) w/ 5 Melta, IoCG and 2 Meltabombs 500

TROOPS
Khorne Berzerkers(9) /w Skull Champ, PF, Rhino w/ EA, and Kharn 279
Plague Marines(7) w/ Champ, PF, 2 Meltas, Rhino 256
2x CSM Squad(10) w/ 2 Meltas, IoCG, Champ w/PF, Rhino w/ Havoc Launcher 540

HEAVY SUPPORT
2x Vindicator w/ Daemonic Possession
Obliterators(3)

As previously said, you lack of Anti-Tank firepower, meaning that my Vindicators will have plenty of time to fire at you. And I don't really fear your BS3 S8 shots, + if you really want to fight with those Defilers you will have to make them Fleet. I'll first take care of your Raptors(assuming they are on the table and don't Deep-strike, in which case I'll target your Rhinos) with my Oblits and Vindicators while moving the rest of my troops to cover/objectives. The infiltrating Chosens will target you DPs and each squad will likely kill one. If you try to assault them with Dreads/Defilers, they have some Meltabombs. 
During the following turns, I'll shoot your Rhinos with my Meltas / Lascannons, and their cargo with my Demolishers/Havoc launchers, and then assault with my Khorne zerkers/Plague Marines.

And I only have to build a squad of Chosens to have this list (and to buy a pair of Rhinos)


----------



## inigo montoya (Feb 1, 2009)

One of my currently heavily played armies:

CCS - 4 x melta, MoO, chimera w/ hf

10 psykers - chimera
10 psykers - chimera
marbo

10 mechvets - 3 x melta, chimera
10 mechvets - 3 x melta, chimera
10 vets - 3 x melta, demolitions
10 vets - 3 x melta, demolitions
10 vets - 3 x melta, demolitions
Infantry platoon
PCS - 4 x flamer, commisar w/ pw, pc w/ pw, chimera
Infantry squad - hwt w/ ac, gl, commisar w/ pw, sgt w/ pw, chimera
Infantry squad - hwt w/ ac, gl, sgt w/ pw, chimera
Infantry squad - hwt w/ ac, gl, chimera
Infantry squad - hwt w/ lc, gl, chimera
Infantry squad - hwt w/ lc, gl, chimera

Vendetta
Vendetta
Vendetta

How do you deal with 11 chimeras? The psykers will be a big problem for the raptors as configured - they wont make it to the show at all. Lash prince is pointless, and after the first round of 3 tllc per defiler they will get 9 tllc pointed at one until he dies and then the next will get the same treatment. The defilers will be dead on turn 2 at the latest, maybe on 1. The rhinos will never get close to me and the autocannons and multilasers will eat them before they ever see combat. The dreads aren't even a concern - meltas galore in mobile transports. This is my standard 2500 ig build...


----------



## qotsa4life (Dec 31, 2009)

pathwinder14 said:


> Lash whip DP's will prolly join the Raptor squads for protection. ?


DP's cannot join squads as they are not independent characters.


----------

